# Kingston thread - merged



## MeFandE (3 Apr 2005)

Hi everyone.

As you can tell by my name I am not in the military but married to it. 
Actually, I think DependantsFurniture&Effects (DF&E) has been changed to something else so I may be showing my age here.

Regardless, nothing has changed that much. When you're posted to a new base you still don't know if the Q's are going to be falling down around you or if the city is welcoming to CF members and their families.

So, we're posted to Kingston this summer and it's a new place for me. 

To give you an example of where we've been: Shilo, Gagetown and Borden...cause someone up there really loves us. Ha! Regardless, these bases all had their pros and cons and I've found the best in all three places and have very fond memories...some fogged by booze...Shilo mainly. 

In Shilo I found it difficult to play dodge the deer on the low road every bloody day going into Brandon. At least when the Germans were there you could play "count the German's in the taxi in front of you" if you got bored. The cardio room in the basement of the gym was horrible!

In Gagetown, I wasn't bilingual enough to get a job at the Tim bloody Hortons. But Freddy a lot of wonderful pubs and a really nice...um...river on the way to the Bay of Fundy.

In Borden...awesome gym! Lousy Q's and Angus was...interesting.

So, now for CFB Kingston - I've read that we shouldn't bother with the Q's but we already own a house in a community where we are going to retire and are not selling it. (He (who must not be named) is on his IPS or whatever it's called...hooked on phonics apparently didn't work for me. Anyway, we're not buying another bloody house to look after. Are the Q's really that bad?

What's the gym like? 

I've been to the city a few years ago and it seemed...a bit hoity toity.

If anyone would care to inform me - or misinform me it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!
MeF&E

ps...I used to love it when I'd hear "DF&E" - It made me laugh to be categorized like that. Me the couch and his toothbrush. You gotta have a sense of humour about these things people! At least I came before the toothbrush.


----------



## Big Foot (3 Apr 2005)

Well, to answer your question about the gym, it's fantastic. I personally like the city of Kingston quite a bit, though I don't get into town as much as I'd like to. I'm not actually up on base, but if its like RMC's campus, its not a bad place to be.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (3 Apr 2005)

I'm not in the military (yet anyway) so I can't comment on that aspect of Kingston.  But I did go to university there for 4 years so I can comment on the town.  And all I can say is that K-town is a great place.  There's alot of neat little places to visit there, great cafes for having coffee and people watching.  I'm not really into shopping but all the girls I knew at Queen's said that Kingston is great for shopping.  It gets freakin' cold in the winter, but I'm orginally a BC boy so I wasn't used to it.  All in all its a great place to live, as long as you can handle lots of university students and living in a city with 10 or so prisons then you'll have a good time.  Nice city, great history...3 stars out of 4!


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2005)

I was posted there in 1989 - 1991 and found it a great town.  There aren't too many PMQs, and only about six of the whole number have basements.  When I was posted there, there was a two year waiting list for a PMQ, so I had no choice but to buy a house.  I bought in Grenadier Village, right beside the Base, straddling Highway 15 (to Smith Falls, Carlton Place and Ottawa).  There are also nice places to the East of the Base, towards Gananoque.  I recommend you look in the areas to the North and East of the Base if you are going to buy or rent, as Rush Hour Traffic on the Causeway is murder.  In the summer the Causeway Bridge is quite often up causing lineups to reach the top of Princess Street, as boats enter or exit the Rideau Canal System.

If you do live in town, the long way to and from work, along the 401 is usually the quickest.

Kingston is a Large Town feeling in a Little City.  It has all the major stores and many fine restaurants and a fairly good night life for the young university crowd.  It has a very good Farmers Market every Saturday, behind City Hall, in the Downtown Core.  It is centrally located between Montreal and Toronto and Ottawa, for those weekend out of town shopping or tourist adventures (two hours to Monteal, one and a half to Ottawa, and three to get Toronto).  The Thousand Islands are nearby, and it is a good location for boating.  Watertown and Syracuse New York are only a few minutes drive away.  You are sitting on the US/Canada border, and the Wolfe Island Ferry will take you from downtown to Wolfe Island and the Border Crossing is only a few minutes drive.

Weather in Kingston is very humid in the Summer, so Airconditioning is a nice thing to have.  In the winter, quite often there is more rain than snow.  It may be wet snow or rain in Kingston, while north of the 401 you will have whiteout conditions.  

Only downfall of Kingston was the Seven Federal Prisons in and around town.  I guess there are less now, as P4W has closed, but there are still enough to give you pause.  It never stopped all the tourists in the summer.


----------



## meni0n (3 Apr 2005)

Good times when I was there last summer. Lots of prisons though and a buddy who lives there told me, the city has one of the highest sexual assaults incidents in the country.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Apr 2005)

so carry some "Dog Repellant"


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (4 Apr 2005)

Kingston's great, did my trades training there on the Vimy side.  The town is awesome, probably the only place the CF posted me that I called picturesque and wasn't joking.  There are a bunch of prisons in the area, there is also our base, Queens University, the RMC, and more tourist kitch than I am used to seeing in a Canadian city.  All in all the atmosphere is great.  The only downsides would be the causeway traffic, it can be a real pig.  There is quite a lot to do in the way of outdoor activities and gyms in the city, and a fair number of sporting organizations for whatever interests you may have.  The base itself, is a base.  Its pretty enough as bases go, and got some nice historic buildings, but its still pretty much CF standard.  Of all the places the CF has sent me, Kingston is the only one that I am trying to convince my wife that we should take the kids on vacation to see.  I guess that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Trinity (4 Apr 2005)

I was posted there last summer and again this summer.

So I might be bias.. but I think the chapels are great!  

Q's I hear are really expensive.

The base is a base.

Kingston is an incredibly sweet town.  
My favorite base so far.


----------



## Armageddon (4 Apr 2005)

Kingston is a great place as far as those things go.  The city is excellent in the summer time, there are so many places that you can go to and things that you can do.  There are a good number of bars, clubs, and pubs depending on what you like to do.  A good assortments of restaurants and as for outdoors things in the vicinity there is most things that you can come up with, rockclimbing (indoor or outdoor), kayaking, canoeing, rollerblading etc etc.  I find the people are nice enough but not overly friendly; however, I find that to be the norm for central canada.  Other than that I can't think of to many other random things that you might want to know.....so I will leave you with that one for now.  Oh, yeah you really really don't want to live in the Q's I knew of a few people that lived there and it is a lot of money for a sub-par place.


----------



## MeFandE (4 Apr 2005)

Many thanks! I appreciate the information and quick replies.
I'm really looking forward to this posting.
Heard there's a great Irish pub called the Tir Na Nog...is it as good as they say? 

Thanks again folks! Any other tips are appreciated!

Slainte!


----------



## Trinity (4 Apr 2005)

MeFandE said:
			
		

> Many thanks! I appreciate the information and quick replies.
> I'm really looking forward to this posting.
> Heard there's a great Irish pub called the Tir Na Nog...is it as good as they say?
> 
> ...




Ah yes...  been there many times...  very nice.

A definate must 'taste' of the city.....

its a 5 minute drive from base...


----------



## chaos75 (4 Apr 2005)

Just left, hoping to go back.  Is a great town, lots to do, close to two major cities (Ottawa/Toronto).  As for q's, they are not bad, but prices are comparable to local housing, so may be better off buying a place or renting a house.  You can get prices and descriptions of housing on the CFHA website.  Beware the allocation, as they may try to stick you in the apartments, which are more like 'projects' from what ive heard.  Enjoy your posting.


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2005)

I spent 7 years posted in Kingston - city and surrounding area is great, lots to see and do.  The Base has it's moments - the rec centre is quite big,has good programs.  The q's had a bit to be desired at times - alot of row housing, and at the time, older than the combined age of city's population.  With luck they've improved some.  There was also a problem finding family doctors there when I left 3 years ago - I understand that that is starting to imporve, but only marginally.  And yes there are a few good watering holes there, Tir nan Og  being one of them - right down on the main drag.

Hope you have a good time there.

MM


----------



## ex royal now flyer (4 Apr 2005)

I have been in Kingston since 99.  Forget about living in the Q's.  They are crap and very small.  CFHA has re-sided most of them except for a few (mine included) but they are still substandard.  They are small with no basements, no garages (except a few), and not worth the "market value" that we are forced to pay.  

The Kingston real-estate market has gone crazy over the past few years but buying a house is still a better option than living in a Q.  

Kingston has a populaton of about 120,000.  It has all the amenities of a larger city.  What it doesn't have you can find in Toronto, Ottawa, or Montreal.  There is Queen's University and St Lawrence College if you want/need post secondary education.  There is ample employment available and you do not need to be bilingual.  It is a very scenic town steeped with history - if you are into that sort of thing.  I am sure you can find something that you like in Kingston.  There is still a severe shortage of doctors.


As for the base - well it is base.  The gym is only a few years old and is very good with all the latest and greatest equipment. 

One negative aspect that was already alluded to is that it is a big city with a small town feeling.  As such, if you are not from Kingston many locals see you as an outsider.  A lot of people living here have never left Kingston and are not open to change or ideas from the outside.  I have known a few people who have attempted to operate small businesses but fail because some locals do not like outside influence.  Maybe that is a strong phrase but the town is very clicky and it is noticeable from the outside looking in.

I am sure you will enjoy it.  There are always worse places.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (4 Apr 2005)

Tir Na Og...awesome pub...try the fish and chips there...

If you want to avoid the university crowd then stick closer to the waterfront...places like the Tir Na Og and the Pilot House are a good mix of locals and university students who would rather enjoy a few nice pints then get bombed and cause havoc...


----------



## pipboy48 (5 Apr 2005)

Fun Fun town. lots to do and see. Downtown crowd has been a little wild lately. Heard of a warning to cool things. (does anybody know if this relates to the stabbing at AJ's?)   anyway... old news. The Tango Hotel is right at the gates near the pmqs... 
good luck!


----------



## thehammer2001 (8 May 2005)

I was borna nd raises in K-Town and love it. it is a town with a lot of great history, the gym is fantastic it is fairly new and much better then the old one at anderson gym. You will love it!


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (8 May 2005)

hello,

You said that you live in borden??? Can you tell me a little more about what it is like to live there??? And another question is there a university near borden (within a 1/2 hour drive)???
Thanks Jenn


----------



## Trinity (9 May 2005)

oh... university?

A few colleges... but university?

Unless Brock in North of Toronto,....
then Toronto is the closest...  (don't quote me)


----------



## pjocsak (9 May 2005)

There's no Universities in Barry. Georgian College is there IIRC, but no University. 

There's Trent University in Peterborough, York in the North of Toronto. Those are about the two closest.

p


----------



## c1984ml (9 May 2005)

Laurentian University has joined with Georgian College in Barrie and offers full degree programs.  I don't know all the details but here is a link that might help:http://laurentian.ca/?file=newsrelease/2001/june/june12_barrie_e.php


----------



## AirForceWife (9 May 2005)

We just moved from Kingston.  We lived in the Qs there for almost 3 years.    In my opinion - Stay away from them.   They are over-priced for what you can get in the city.  And CFHA takes a long time to get anything done if you have any problems (we had a severe mould growing problem in a closet and CFHA took over a month to come over after several phone calls, until we called Ottawa then they showed up the next day).    The CFHA there from what I hear from so many, when there are any repairs they try to see if there any way possible to make the tenant 'be responsible for paying'.   They tried doing that to us with the mould issue (when PMed said it was due to lack of insulation). 
They are awful.  And if you didnt like Bordens PMQs, theres no way your going to like Kingstons imo.  As a couple have said already - they are very small, with no basements.


----------



## 28Medic (9 May 2005)

Jenn
Just wondering if you were actually thinking you would move universities while your BF was still training?
I may be way off on what you are thinking...so just tell me so!
I hope not...remember that you still have to take care of yourself first.  Having been through the university thing and the army thing...you really need to make sure you don't compromise your education and career for a relationship that is still in its early stages.  Your BF is going to be bumping around for awhile before he gets a steady posting...and at that time if you guys have made it, I would think that would be the time to make a move to a new school either for graduate work or for your career.
In the end if you guys work through all of this, you will be able to manage anything and he will respect you more for being independent and true to yourself.

If you are just throwing ideas around...I totally get that, since I am in the same position at this point. 

Do I move my whole family(3 kids and 2 dogs) to a posting with my husband that may last only 6 months or a year, and take a risk that they send him away there and from us on course or something else while I am stuck in a strange temporary town/city? Or do I wait it out and move the next posting and stay put for now keeping my kids in a more stable place with school,family and a support system?  So many things to think about...it is crazy!

Good luck///


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (10 May 2005)

hello, 

Yes like you were saying I was just throwing an idea out there to see what it had to offer, I ofcourse put myself and education before anything. I was just trying to see what different places had to offer plus you never know, when you might stumble upon something interesting...thanks for the advice Jenn


----------



## P-Free (10 May 2005)

Kingston - home of the largest Canadian Tire in the world.  ;D

No first hand experience but I hear the hard drug problem is really bad due to all the prisons in the area.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

I was just accepted into a grad program at RMC and will be moving to Kingston this fall. I am from western Canada, have never been back East before, and am wondering if any one out there can tell me a bit about life in Kingston. ie. what is a good neighbourhood relatively close to downtown, how much are apartments, do I need a car or can I walk/bike/bus across the bridge everyday to the school, etc etc etc?

Lemme hear your experiences in Kingston.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 May 2005)

You can pretty much walk anywhere around downtown Kingston. It took me about an hour from the Hub all the way back to the shacks, and that was after an evening of a few social drinks. 

Housing depends on how close you want to be, could always live in or around the student ghetto as a cheaper alternative. Most of the apartments/houses around the university are rented out to students, so you might be able to get a decent rate. Some are horribly expensive though.

Rent could be anywhere from $400 a month, to about $1000. Relatively cheap, as most of the higher end ones include utilities to some extent.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

Thx SuperSlug.

The missus will probably need to be near downtown for work, and I don't know how she will enjoy living in the "student ghetto"... It is hard to tell from the map if there is anything at all around RMC. I assume there must be some groc stores and all that near there if students rent all the apartments nearby.

I have read that the bus system is pretty unreliable, does everyone have cars?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 May 2005)

They either have cars, or walk. There's a fairly big grocery store just across the bridge, which happens to be right beside a LCBO. Also, S&R is a block west from that grocery store. The ghetto area isn't that bad until all the drunken students show up for the fall semester. The bus system is alright, if you're near a route. Otherwise, its black cadillacs or the car.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

So the bridge is walkable? If we get an apt just on the East side of the bridge, could I walk to RMC? And then walk to the West side for grocs, and take a bud downtown if I need to go?

Is this viable?

Thanks for your answers, they are very helpful.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 May 2005)

Only housing you'll get on the east side of the bridge is the PMQs if you're military, or out onto Hwy 15, in which case you'd need a car. Apartments and such are on the west side, around the downtown area.

Bridge is completely walkable, unless its up letting sailboats from the marina go through.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

The reason I am asking all this is that I am not going to have much time to find and apartment when I go back East, so I would like to narrow down my search area. But making an hours walk everyday to RMC from downtown doesn't sound that enjoyable. If I get a place near the bridge (on the West side) I can either take X mins to walk, or since it is a bottleneck there MUST be frequent transit activity, no? Am I way off?


----------



## NCRCrow (12 May 2005)

Take a PMQ apartment on the base like everyone else married at RMC, ride your bike or jog to class. 

Pretty cheap and close. The missues can easily take the bus or walk.

Canex is across the street and has lots of amenities.

Make your life easy, the apartments are quiet.

Kingston is a beautiful town but it will cost u to live in the hub!


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

I am not military, so I don't think I can get those can I?


----------



## NCRCrow (12 May 2005)

I do not know that answer! I just assumed u were military.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

Sorry, maybe I should've mentioned that. I probably can't even take advantage of Canex either... If the missus can take the bus or walk, I guess the same applies to me. 

I guess I should start looking around Queen St. and King St. relatively close to the bridge.


----------



## birdgunnnersrule (12 May 2005)

Just started to read this...Stay away from the Queen's student ghetto.  The housing quality is poor and you are living with a group of students.  Lots of traffic and noise may not help studying.  My wife went to Queen's and lived by the university and came across a lot of sketchy and questionable apartments.  For the price you would have to pay, you would be better off finding a place away from the university.  Try north of Princess Street or down by the lake.  The bus system is pretty good and most buses run along Princess Street.


----------



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

Thanks for the good info Bird Runner. Where abouts is the Queen's student ghetto?


----------



## AirForceWife (14 May 2005)

Last year, civi's that worked on base or that went to RMC could live in the apartments in Kingston.  They arent that big, but if you dont have much stuff, its okay.  They are about 650sq ft (get a basement one its a bit bigger). 
And anyone can access the Canex. 
Half the apartments are usually empty, and when thats the case CFHA will usually rent them out to others. Heck, a lot of the pmq houses are too.  But rent for the apartments are about $600/month and heat is about $110 (that CFHA charges you), and hydro is about $50ish. These dont come with appliances.  
However, its very close to a bus route,  and your about a 10-15 minute walking distance to RMC


----------



## bossi (23 May 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Good times when I was there last summer. Lots of prisons though and a buddy who lives there told me, the city has one of the highest sexual assaults incidents in the country.



meniOn - Please refrain from anecdotal "evidence".

Kingston's a nice place to live, especially if you're planning on retiring there (I've several friends who've done so, including one on Wolfe Island and a couple who've purchased a vineyard)

Yes, Kingston has some "unique" attributes - when I worked for Social Services after leaving university, Toronto and Kingston were the only two cities in Ontario who had computerised welfare systems (Toronto due simply to its' large population and associated percentage of welfare recipients, and Kingston due to the number of inmates whose families camped outside the pens).

There are two main contributing factors to the statistical incidence of sexual assaults in Kingston:
1.  Queen's University; and
2.  Once again, the high concentration of correctional facilities (and the tendency of newly released inmates and/or sexual offenders to immediately seek vices they were denied whilst incarcerated).

References:
1.  http://www.rapereliefshelter.bc.ca/dec6/thismag.html
2.  http://www.queensjournal.ca/articlephp/point-vol131/issue35/news/lead3


----------



## Trinity (23 May 2005)

Bossi


You know whats Odd???

I drive alot in Kingston late at night on the way back to base
and I see a lot of girls walking alone...

I can't believe it myself.. but princess street from Bath down to Ontario
always has a few girls walking alone late at night.. I wouldn't do it.. but
they feel safe!!???


----------



## BKells (22 Jun 2005)

I'm going on Inf DP1 and DP2A this summer in Kingston. I have a few questions about the base that I was hoping the people here could answer.

-Where is it situated? I've been told it's right downtown. Basically, is it walking distance from the bars downtown?
-Does the canex sell military items like boot bands and such, I've never been in one.
-Is there a training area?
-Are courses usually put up in shacks or mod tents?
-Is there internet access on base?

Lastly.. any tips? Good bars I should check out? Thanks.


----------



## Pikache (22 Jun 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> I'm going on Inf DP1 and DP2A this summer in Kingston. I have a few questions about the base that I was hoping the people here could answer.
> 
> -Where is it situated? I've been told it's right downtown. Basically, is it walking distance from the bars downtown?


It's about 10 min walk from RMC, just at the outskirts of the town. Bar is like 10 min cab ride. (to downtown)


> -Does the canex sell military items like boot bands and such, I've never been in one.


There is a decent sized Canex. It should have boot bands. (Just use a thick rubber band)


> -Is there a training area?


Duh, considering you're doing your BIQ and DP2A. It is small though.


> -Are courses usually put up in shacks or mod tents?


Most likely shacks, since there's quite a few of them around.


> -Is there internet access on base?


Not in shacks, AFAIK. There should be a resource centre of some sort for you to have internet access. Ask your instructors.


> Lastly.. any tips? Good bars I should check out? Thanks.


Concentrate on passing your course first. 
I didn't enjoy the bar scene at Kingston. Then again, I'm into EDM these days.


----------



## jerrythunder (24 Jun 2005)

speaking of CFB Kingston, ive driven by there countless times, and ive seen this museum of military communications, can anyone tell me if its worth going into and taking a look at?


----------



## Jack Neilson (24 Jun 2005)

The Military Communications Museum in Kingston is one of the best in the world.  It is very well laid out in historical order and has some items which are of great historical significance.  It is very definitely worth a visit but give yourself lots of time for your visit.
VVV
Jack


----------



## DBA (25 Jun 2005)

They have a decent online tour as well at their website http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/


----------



## jerrythunder (26 Jun 2005)

thanks allot, but i have another question. 
the last time that i was in kingston, i thought to myself, maybe i should go and check out RMC and take a look at the campus. can i just drive through the gates and take a look around? do i need permission?


----------



## DBA (27 Jun 2005)

Not sure about driving and parking on the campus itself, might do well do ask the people running the museum (http://www.rmc.ca/other/museum/index_e.html). Last visit I parked at Fort Henry and after touring the fort walked over and toured RMC and it's museum. It's open to the public and is a nice area to walk around during the summer.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (27 Jun 2005)

Why in the hell would you want to do that?  BTW the good bars are the Peel Pub, The Brass Rail, The Merchant McLiam, or if youre one of thoose dancind wierdos, AJ's or Stages are good for T+A.

Cheerz


----------



## 291er (27 Jun 2005)

Tir Nan Og is a great pub too


----------



## Pikache (27 Jun 2005)

291er said:
			
		

> Tir Nan Og is a great pub too


I forgot about Tir. That's like the only decent pub in Kingston. What's that lounge place? I forgot the name of it. That's pretty nice too. (Even if they play bad house music there)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Jul 2005)

The museum has free internet access, also the 501 (on Princess downtown) has cheap access (basically an internet cafe/ arcade, if you're willing to dodge all the nerds in there.)

Kingston has quite a few good bars (which were mentioned) most of which are within walking (or staggering) distance from each other.


----------



## Haggis (3 Jul 2005)

Jack Neilson said:
			
		

> The Military Communications Museum in Kingston is one of the best in the world.   It is very well laid out in historical order and has some items which are of great historical significance.   It is very definitely worth a visit but give yourself lots of time for your visit.
> VVV
> Jack



I couldn't agree more.

My wife was on course at CFB Kingston about 6 years ago.  Before I picked her up after training, I took the kids to the Militry Communications Museum.  While walking through, my two oldest came upon a selection of old radios, The 510, C19 and C42 sets.  They pointed and said "Boy are they ever old!"  I then had to explain that it was stuff Dad had used when he wasn't much older than my oldest.  While I was explaining how to tune the 510, my son lets out "Life musta sucked then."

Talk about feeling old....  :'(


----------



## Vigilant (4 Jul 2005)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> Why in the heck would you want to do that?  BTW the good bars are the Peel Pub, The Brass Rail, The Merchant McLiam, or if youre one of thoose dancind wierdos, AJ's or Stages are good for T+A.
> 
> Cheerz



Haha, when I think of Peel Pub, I think of recycled watered down beer.


----------



## meni0n (4 Jul 2005)

Visit the Grizzly on friday for some cougar action.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jul 2005)

hmmm.. this is good to know since im going up there to role play for the Military Observer Course from the 11th-22nd.  ;D


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Sep 2005)

Can anyone tell me what type of condition the Kingston housing is in?  I have heard both great and terrible things about them.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2005)

We had several threads on this.....


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Sep 2005)

Thank you and sorry I didnt realize.


----------



## Siggywife (3 Nov 2005)

If anyone is keeping track about the newspaper articles lately in regards to the asbestos in military PMQ at CFB KInsgton I have posted the most recent one... Last night CFB Kingston held its Town Meeting where people were able to talk to experts in hopes of calming their fears... CFHA has plans to remove the asbestos which isnt going over every well with most residents.. here' s a copy of the most recent article.. and I have posted a link to a medical paper which now has on record the issues as well..

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 http://www.thewhig.com/webapp/sitepages/



Plan to deal with asbestos is inadequate, base residents say

By Ian Elliot
Local News - Thursday, November 03, 2005 @ 07:00

Military officials say they could start sealing asbestos-laden insulation in houses at CFB Kingston as early as the end of the month.

But some of the people who live in those houses say they won't allow crews in to do that, fearing that efforts to contain the material, known by its trade name of Zonolite, will be ineffective and attempts to seal it will actually disperse asbestos fibres through their houses.

"I won't let them in," said Darlene Bradbury, one of the military wives who attended the session last night at the Military Communications and Electronics Museum on the base.

"They're going to come in and hammer and spread it through the house, I won't let them in to do it. They can do it right now or do it right later, but do it right."

She and other wives who attended the meeting said they got little satisfaction from the experts who attended last night's information meeting.

The military acknowledges there's asbestos-contaminated insulation in the roofs and walls of some of the permanent married quarters housing on the base. It plans to address it by installing knee-high walls and plastic sheathing in the attics of the houses, as well as caulking ceiling fixtures and wall cracks to prevent the asbestos fibres from becoming airborne.

Inhalation of asbestos fibres has been shown to cause lung diseases, chief among them asbestosis, and has been linked to a number of cancers.


Citing a preponderance of expert advice that states leaving the insulation sealed in place is the safest thing to do, the military housing agency wants to proceed with the work.

But many of those who attended last night's meeting came away unconvinced, saying they and their families had already been affected by exposure to the asbestos fibres and said attempts to contain it where it sits would be ineffective.

Alana Wells said dust from the insulation covers the inside of her cupboards and she has to wipe it off the plates she uses to feed her three children.

She said since moving to the base four years ago she has developed asthma and seizures and she's afraid to bring her Christmas tree and decorations down from the attic this year because they're covered in dust from the insulation that she fears could harm her children, who are 4, 9, and 12.

"What they're saying about it just being the attics, that's not true," she said.

"I took a broom handle and put a hole in the wall and you could see it there. You can sweep it up off the floor."

Another mother, Tammy Fitzgerald, said youth workers will no longer enter her house to provide treatment to her autistic daughter out of occupational health and safety fears. She now has to take her daughter to the base community centre for her sessions.

And Rose Smith said she doesn't want her or her children getting sick years from now and worrying that it was their time in base housing that caused it.

"Why take the risk of getting sick 10 years from now when they could fix the problem now?" she asked.

Col. Christian Rousseau, the director general of military engineering at the Department of National Defence, tried to calm the fears of the crowd by insisting that the method of containing the insulation was endorsed by academic and government experts in the field.

He said the insulation only presented a danger if it was disturbed and fibres were released into the air, something that would happen if crews tried to remove the material.

"The big question is, why do we choose to manage the Zonolite in place when an option could be to remove it?" he said.

"All regulatory bodies in North America suggest this is the way to deal with it ... Zonolite becomes a health hazard if it is disturbed. You cannot remove it from a house without disturbing it."

He said the work could start before the end of November.

Rousseau also denied charges that it was cheaper to isolate the material than to remove it, saying when it came time to demolish the house, specially outfitted crews would have to come in at that time and remove the material at the same cost as it would be to remove it now.

Base commander Col. Larry Aitken said he hoped people would accept the preponderance of expert opinion rather than let their decisions be based on fear of the unknown.

"What we're doing is proceeding on the best expert information that we have," he said, noting that the same procedures were being followed with houses on other bases that have been identified as containing Zonolite.

The houses on the base don't have basements as they sit on limestone and the attics are used as storage.

Many of those who attended fear they are stirring up asbestos dust every time they put a box in their attics and point out that the Canadian Forces Housing Agency has advised people living in houses suspected of containing Zonolite not to go into their attics at all.

Wells said her fears for her children outweigh the risks she's taking by speaking out and says she wants the material removed completely for the safety of her family.

"I'm worried about my husband getting trouble or this affecting my career, but I've got three people in that house that I need to look after," she said.

Asked if she felt it was a continuing health hazard to her family, she was unequivocal.

"I've been feeding this to my kids for four years now. What do you think?"
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

http://www.mesolink.org/mesothelioma-news/10-24-05.html

I only wish that I could have been there.. :'(

Siggy


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Nov 2005)

Siggywife said:
			
		

> Many of those who attended fear they are stirring up asbestos dust every time they put a box in their attics and point out that the Canadian Forces Housing Agency has advised people living in houses suspected of containing Zonolite not to go into their attics at all.



I love it...We'll give you a home, but if you don't want to get sick, don't go into this part of said home


----------



## OnTrack (3 Nov 2005)

All the more reason for the CF to get out of the PMQ business except in all but the most remote locations.


----------



## Tigs (3 Nov 2005)

We lived in Kingston as well for two and a half years, we finally moved out a year and a bit ago.  Our son developed some medical problems as well, but Im not sure if it was due to that or not. 
I too had this in my cupboards - CFHA saying that it was only in the attick is a bunch of crock.
I remember calling CFHA about it falling into my food in the cupboards, taking out a pot or a pan and having little peices of this stuff in it, and my plates, and they would just ignore the fact and never get back to us.  So we went out and bought our own pantries to put our plates/food into.  

I dont know how many times as well we went upto the attick and go through boxes, before we even knew about the abstesos problem.  Scary to know how this could/may affect us down the road.


----------



## Dirt Digger (5 Nov 2005)

Asbestosis, a form of pneumoconiosis, usually takes more than 20 years to manifest...same goes for mesothelioma.

The greatest problem is that you CANNOT see the fibres that will cause damage.  The human eye can only see particles down to about 50 um (microns)...the stuff that gets down into your lungs is about 7 um.  When it gets down there, it causes fibrotic scaring of the lungs, reduces elasticity and cancer.

Asbestos is all over the place...in walls, pipe wrapping...you can take an air sample on a Toronto street corner and get asbestos fibres from the brake pads of vehicles.

And what they're saying is true.  In many cases, the safest way to deal with asbestos is to seal it up.  As long as it isn't disturbed, it isn't a problem.  However, if the walls are thin enough to poke holes through (not that you should be doing so with a broom handle) and the attic is used for storage because the house is a 950 square foot shoebox...

No easy or "cost effective" solution on this one...


----------



## Dirt Digger (6 Nov 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention...  If you think that you may be be exposed to asbestos fibers, in any way shape or form, DON'T SMOKE.

Smoking is considered to be a co-carcinogen for asbestos.  It damages the lung's ability to remove fibers and increases the cancer risk by an astronomical amount.


----------



## Bo (3 Jan 2006)

Well, I just completed IAP/BOTP, bypassed SLT, and am now being posted to 1 Wing for OJT. I decided to stay in single quarters on base (C46... similar to the rooms in St. Jean?) and they're charging $238/month for quarters and $397 for rations. Not too bad. 

I was wondering if anyone else has stayed in the single quarters at 1 Wing and whether or not it's worth the extra cash to get an apartment instead. What are the rooms like? Is there internet access? TV?

On a side note, I wasn't told anything besides wearing CADPAT to work. I have no idea what I will be doing on OJT or if there is anything in particular that I should bring. I'm sure I will be briefed once I arrive, but I was wondering if anyone else has been through OJT in Kingston and whether or not they have any suggestions.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jan 2006)

Well the quarters are definitely are in a good location over on the Vimy side next to the Vimy Officers' Mess and you will have about a twenty walk to 1 WG HQ.  I have never been in them so I can't comment on their condition.  You really can't beat 635 a month for room and board though.  Leaves more money for those important things in life.


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum, so I'll give a quick intro of myself. My name is Kristina, 19 years old, with a bf that will soon be apart of RMC.

My bf will soon be joining the RMC this coming fall (he'll be doing his bootcamp in Quebec for 3 months starting june). I was told that it would take him a certain amount of months or a year until he is allowed to live on his own, and not in a dorm under the RMC (allowing my bf and I to finally live together). Obviously it depends on what hes going into, right? He's going in to be an officer for the areo space engineering department. So what that in mind, when would they allow him to live on his own? (like the pmq's for example)

Now I have read how awful the PMQ's are (living condition). It scared me to be honest, for we were looking forward to living in one to save us money (or what we thought would be a way to save money lol) and being near the RMC. Can anyone else suggest a place to live in that may save us money, purhaps another quater for military families that is cheap? We would like to live in a small house with one bedroom, but we're not familiar with the area. Suggestions would be greatly appriciated. 

Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jan 2007)

I was at RMC from Sept. 2002 to May 2006.  Whatever what he does at RMC (unless he's a UTPNCM, which is a person with previous time in the military, doesn't seem to be the case of your boyfriend) doesn't matter on his living conditions.  I don't think he'll be allowed to leave the campus for the first 2 years (unless you are married or common law, in which case I would think he could live out in 2nd year only).  

In 4th year, me and my spouse decided to live together in Kingston.  She isn't in the military.  We lived in the PMQ's on the base and no, the condition of the PMQ's isn't bad at all (in fact, it was pretty good).  We lived in the appartment (3 bedrooms) and looking back, *we* should have lived in a small house (it's approximately the same price, if you take into account hydro and gas).  Since I was the only one working, they couldn't take more than 25% of my gross salary for the shelter charge.  On top of that, I had to pay for utilities (160$ for heating, which is HUGE) plus hydro (50$ per month approx).  If I had taken a house, it would have been 25% of my gross salary plus whatever I take in heating and hydro.  

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me in PM or here.

Max


----------



## Wookilar (8 Jan 2007)

Kris87,

Here is the link for the CFHA for the PMQ's in Kingston: http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/kingston_e.asp

It shows prices, types, styles, etc. I've been in quite a few of them (they are certainly not the worst that I've been in).

Here's another resource to check out for civilian listings: http://kingston.ontariotenants.ca/

Be aware, there is no guarantee that your bf will be allowed to live out. It certainly will not be during first year (unless, of course, the powers that be change their mind), but I do know 2nd years (Common Law)that live out.


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

Thank you for your help Max 

We're planning to get married in a year and a half (;D), and by then he should be done RMC in a year and a half as well. With that muich time done, we still wouldn't be able to live together just yet, even though we're married? (but would have to wait another half year to move in?)

As for the PMQ's, we were planning on moving into a house, but after reading all of those the posts (the one bad mouthing PMQ's) it scared me, with all the mold on their walls, pipes bursting, no installation, increase of rent price, etc. So there is hope for the PMQ due to your good experience? lol. We may still look around, for regular homes and mobile homes in the area incase. There's no luck so far, for the internet provides nothing of value 

I'm still getting the hang of this forum... I couldn't find that PM option, lol.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jan 2007)

Hi.  The PMQ's aren't bad at all in Kingston...  Houses though are expensive.  Way out of question for an Officer Cadet (unless you have a lot of money in your bank account!)  You can always visit and choose the PMQ you want before you actuallly move into it.  Doing so, you'll see it's really not that bad.  

He should be done RMC in 1 year and a half?  I doubt it.  RMC is 4 years for everybody (again, except for some UTPNCM).  I did my degree in Mech Eng (same branch as Aero now) and it took me 4 long years  What trade is your boyfriend?

Max


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

Thanks for those links Wookilar  

Damn, 2 years? I was told by one it would be in a year in a half... but yet that information was based on assumption, lol.


Max - Opps, I didn't mean that he would be done RMC in a year and a half, I meant that he 'should' live on his own in a year and a half (which is not the case lol). I'll try to find that one job that can help afford that house  hehe. Otherwise an apartment should do. It's funny how I was just abot to ask that very thing, if I can choose my own PMQ instead of the CFHA choosing for me, lol .

What's a trade? haha, I really need to learn military terminology


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2007)

Another thing that may be a factor is the availability of PMQ's.  I was Posted to Kingston and there were no PMQ's available, and a long waiting list.  I was forced to buy a house or pay rent somewhere.  

Top that problem up with the priority of who is able to get a PMQ, and a single RMC Cadet, is not likely to make the list.


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Another thing that may be a factor is the availability of PMQ's.  I was Posted to Kingston and there were no PMQ's available, and a long waiting list.  I was forced to buy a house or pay rent somewhere.
> 
> Top that problem up with the priority of who is able to get a PMQ, and a single RMC Cadet, is not likely to make the list.



They're filled up? Hmm, when he's accepted, he'll apply to one now, and by the time he is allowed to live on his own, hopefully he'll be higher up the list or accepted by the CFHA. But how come he wouldn't be able ot make the list? Aren't the homes for RMC cadets?


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jan 2007)

When I was there last year, there was plenty of Qs availlable to people.  Give a 4-6 months heads up before you move to CFHA.

Max


----------



## Quag (8 Jan 2007)

Kris87 said:
			
		

> What's a trade? haha, I really need to learn military terminology



His job in the forces. Eg. pilot, infantry, armour, aerospace engineer etc...


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jan 2007)

_Hmm, when he's accepted,_

There we go and perhaps you are putting the cart before the horse?  When you boyfriend is accepted the only thing he should be worrying about is getting through his training so that he can go to RMC and then after, if he makes it, he can start thinking about that great PMQ on the hill.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Jan 2007)

Couple points about the Q's in Kingston:

1.  Availability changes often, but currently seems to be quite available.

2.  Quality.  As I was waiting to take possession of my house, I spent a month and a half in a PMQ duplex.  It was an outstanding home.  Large, well lit, and fairly spacious.  Recent renovations, inlcuding a giant bathroom with a soaker tub.  Kitchen was spacious but had been painted so many times the cupboards were sticky or difficult to close (resolved with a file).  I had moved from a modern apartment in downtown Edmonton to the Q; the sound insulation in the Q was amazing -- our neighbour had two young kids, a teenager, and a yappy dog and no sounds travelled through the walls.  Back yard was *huge*.  Shared driveway was small but fine for our purposes; no garage.  Can't speak for heating and insulation.  We had one issue with plumbing, the bathtub had the mother of all clogs; liquid plumber and one-second-plumber all failed to clear it.  Took a couple of days for CFHA to get a plumber in (fairly standard).

3.  Price.  Dirt cheap.  Try finding a rental or a bought home that costs so little.

4.  Proximity.  Not many places are as close to RMC.


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Hmm, when he's accepted,_
> 
> There we go and perhaps you are putting the cart before the horse?  When you boyfriend is accepted the only thing he should be worrying about is getting through his training so that he can go to RMC and then after, if he makes it, he can start thinking about that great PMQ on the hill.



Where's the harm in looking into the future? My bf isn't worried about it at all, it's me who's looking into all of this for fun/curiosity.
I know I'm thinking a little ahead of myself, but my college hasn't started yet, so I have a lot of time to kill. When I do start school and my job, I won't have as much time as I normally do to do such things. Soooooo, let me have my fun, I'm really excited about this all, lol.


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Couple points about the Q's in Kingston:
> 
> 1.  Availability changes often, but currently seems to be quite available.
> ...



Wow, thanks Shamrock, that helped a lot. Hopefully we can be just as lucky as you were (at finding a good place to live in)


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jan 2007)

In 2 years, a LOT of things can happen.  You'll meet new people, he'll meet new people.  Things happen...

Max


----------



## Kris87 (8 Jan 2007)

We've been dating for almost 4 years. We're quite serious about our relationship....


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jan 2007)

Away relationship are hard...  I was with a girl for a while (more than 5 years) and all of the sudden... Nothing!

Max


----------



## medaid (9 Jan 2007)

hmmm...also priority are given to staff and other members of the military that are there for support purposes....like someone's said before I doubt they'll give a PMQ to an RMC Cadet when he is single, and has perfectly good housing on the College grounds.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

There are many members here from RMC, search them out and ask them.  IIRC, RMC first years must live in the dorms.  Then they may, if married, move into the apartment MQ's. Overall, the Q's in K'ton aren't so bad.  Mostly all have no basements, I was lucky and got one on Sicily with a b'ment. The apartments were at our back.  My wife's cousin just graduated last year and he spent his entire four years in the dorm, so it can't be all that bad.  I'm not sure if he paid rations and quarters though.
Good Luck


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2007)

Kris87 said:
			
		

> They're filled up? Hmm, when he's accepted, he'll apply to one now, and by the time he is allowed to live on his own, hopefully he'll be higher up the list or accepted by the CFHA. But how come he wouldn't be able ot make the list? Aren't the homes for RMC cadets?



Availability has been discussed.

He can not apply now for a PMQ, unless he has been accepted.  PMQ stands for Private Married Quarters, so unless he is married, he need not apply as it will probably not be accepted to the list.

The PMQs are not for RMC Cadets, but for the personnel who are Posted to CFB Kingston.  If there are any available, married Cadets may apply for them.  

In the 'Old Days' Cadets were not expected to be married and lived on the grounds of RMC in the dorms.  In those days, living Common-Law usually was looked upon as "Unofficerlike" and usually meant dismissal.  I know a few who's careers were summed up that way.  Times have changed.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jan 2007)

Kris,

There are a lot of apartments in Kingston that go for about the same as a PMQ. Hunt around. Remember, for the first year, it will be just you living in it anyway.


----------



## muffin (9 Jan 2007)

Availability in Kingston is still quite open - a Civi I work with just got a 3 bedroom home in the Q's and is paying just over $1000 a month (+hydro etc). I remember a time when the availablility was far less and the only way you could get a house was to have 2 or more children - otherwise you got an apartment. 

I still find the rent a little high, as it is higher than my mortgage, but is fairly reasonable for a house in the city. (I live in the country).

I know due to space limitations the Commandant of RMC is looking at moving the 4th years off campus - but before that you have to be married or commonlaw to leave the campus.

All 1st years MUST stay on campus.

Hope that helps
Muffin


----------



## Kris87 (9 Jan 2007)

Thank you all for your help!  It was very useful


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jan 2007)

The problem for the civilian appartments is that you most likely have to pay more than 25% of your salary (as an Ocdt it's important...).  

George :  RMC now encourages 4th year cadets to live out.  There was a study last year about it and it might become mandatory in the next few years.  People getting out of RMC had no clue how life works...  For most of us anyways...  Also, there is a HUGE shortage of quarters at RMC right now (and they want to increase the intake in the next few years by 20-25%)  PMQs are availlable to RMC cadets, even single (from CFHA, May 2005)

Max


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2007)

Interesting.  It was only five or so years ago that they built a whole new 'Block' at RMC.  They must have closed others down for renovations or demoliton.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jan 2007)

They had to close a building last year because of health problems (moisture...)  The Haldimand.  Now they are renovating it and building a new one.  

Max


----------



## Teham (10 Feb 2007)

Hello Everyone,

                    Im new to this life, my hubby finish basic in 12 days.He will be posted to Kingston for 2 years,we applied for PMQ and Im just woundering if you all know how long it will take for the kids and I to move up does he have to live on Base before for a while before  we can move their.Im sorry if Im posting this in the wrong area new to this forum thing.Thanks


----------



## medicineman (10 Feb 2007)

It will depend on when thePMQ becomes available and how soon he can get the retriction on movement of dependants, furniture and effects (or whatever they call it these days) lifted.  If he's there for a 2 year course, it shouldn't be too long.  Unfortunately, can't give you a definite timeline.

Cheers and good luck.

MM


----------



## gaspasser (10 Feb 2007)

Hi Teham and welcome to Army.ca
I was just posted out of Kingston and we lived in the PMQ's.  The Q's aren't too bad and well kept thru CFHA.  How old are your kids?  Lundy's Lane school is nice but old.  The high school up the road, LaSalle, is very nice. The amenities on base are okay, i.e. Canex, MFRC.
If hubby is there for course, stick out the PMQ, if you are posted there for only two years, save your money and get a house on next posting. We had a place on Sicily for 15 months and it was nice.  Basement and all.  Sicily is the only street with basements for the Q's!!
Is he there for POET?  Tough course!!! Lots of math, but don't let that get him down.  I tried to slogg it out but you can't teach an old dog new tricks..LOL
Enjoy K'ton, the city is beautiful and big.  Mostly everything you need, however, is on the other side of town.  No Frills on Bath Rd, has good food prices./  Do not shop at the Best Buy or whatever past LaSalle.  Very high prices.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Teham (10 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome, My kids are 12,6 and 4 I was looking at schools but never been there so it was alittle hard.I want to enroll them in French imm My Dd was in it for 4 years so thought it was a good idea to but the two youngest in it.What's POET? The Schools in there area are they Catholic?


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Feb 2007)

Muffin here on the site has/is an excellent source of info on the Kingston scene. You can try Pming (personal message) her and there are quite a few others on site here from that area. In closing welcome I am sure one of the mod's will appear to direct you to the new members FAQ but at least you got to meet us nice people first.


----------



## NavComm (10 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> In closing welcome I am sure one of the mod's will appear to direct you to the new members FAQ but at least you got to meet _*us nice people*_ first.



Who are trying to kid?


----------



## Yrys (10 Feb 2007)

[hijack



			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> you got to meet us nice people first.



Moderators are also nice people, otherwise, there wouldn't be that much
persons here.  

... Hum, doesn't that sound a bit to licky ? sight  :blotto:

hijack]


----------



## Wookilar (10 Feb 2007)

Teham,

If you guys don't get any info from the school or base, contact the Kingston Military Family Resource Centre.

http://www.kmfrc.com/

They have Welcome Packages that have tons of info on schools, utility hook-ups, and a lot of other stuff. The FRC is quite helpful, in my experience. There is even a medical clinic in their building now, for family's not for service members

We've been here almost 2 years now, really like K'town.

Wook


----------



## Teham (10 Feb 2007)

Thanks so much, I did contact the kmfrc they are sending me a package age thanks a bunch.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Feb 2007)

Teham,

Here is a link to the Algonquin and Lakeshore Catholic District Shool Board http://www.alcdsb.on.ca/ and the Limestone District School Board http://www.limestone.on.ca/ 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Sep 2007)

Can anyone give me the latest scoop about the PMQ's in Kingston?  

How's the availability?  Is there a waiting list right now?
How are the apartments?  The homes?  Has any of the previously mentioned problems ie. mould, insallation etc. been fixed?

I google earthed CFB Kingston but I'm not clear as to where the base is in relation to the downtown core.  On mls, what zone is the base in?

Any new info would be appreciated!

-th


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Sep 2007)

It has been some time since I was in PMQs in Kingston, so I'll leave it to others to provide current info.

The Base itself is East of the Cataraqui River, in Kingston East.  The city downtown is just across the river.  The bridge is only 2 lane, so during rush hours traffic could be a little slow (not as bad as Vancouver or Toronto).  The big shopping centres are towards the West end of town in the zone names North West (between Highway 2/Princess Street, and the 401)

When we lived in Kingston the PMQs were pretty basic.  Many people purchased in the development between the Base and the 401 along Highway 15.  Others went as far away as Gananoque to buy/rent, while others bought on the west side of town, and took the 401 and Highway 15 to get to work.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Sep 2007)

BC Old Guy has it right, the base is on the east side of the river.  The PMQs are located south of Hwy 2.  I have no idea what the availability/waiting list/conditions are.  All I know is that they are tearing a lot of them down.  Personally, I wouldn't go with the Qs.  There are a lot of affordable townhouses on the east side.

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/maps/extmap;_ylt=AsO..Jj6EobRsA9yOmzq97FSBoYA/*-http://ca.maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?q1=Kingston%2C+Ontario&ds=n&name=&desc=&lat=44.231535&lon=-76.479334&mlt=44.231535&mln=-76.479334&zoomin=yes&BFKey=&mag=4">
Map of 
Kingston, Ontario
</a></center>

Edited to add: Sorry about the link, but it works!!


----------



## tree hugger (2 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the info guys - definately helps!

PMedMoe - affordability is very subjective!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Sep 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> PMedMoe - affordability is very subjective!



Too true!! I just looked at the MLS and townhouses start at about $174,900.


----------



## PMed (2 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Too true!! I just looked at the MLS and townhouses start at about $174,900.



When you look at what people at paying in other areas, 174k sure does look affordable!  That being said, it all depends on what you are looking for, sometimes 174k will get you a palace and others, a dump.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2007)

If you are using MLS listings, try looking in the areas of Grenadier Village, Pittsburg Township (old name prior to almagamation), Barryfield.  

Another note on the causeway, if not already mentioned, is that when the Rideau Canal is in full swing in the summer months, the bridge on the causeway is often up to allow boats through.  I have seen traffic backed up to the top of Princess Street where Stages is located, on some really busy days on the Canal.  Anti-War protesters also like to blockade the causeway.  You may even want to look East along Hwy 2 towards Gananoque.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Sep 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may even want to look East along Hwy 2 towards Gananoque.



+1, it's an easy 20 min drive along HW2 from the base to Gan... lots of nice places for sale there and the prices drop quite a bit the closer you get to Gan.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Sep 2007)

You guys are fountain of info!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Shamrock (2 Sep 2007)

CFHA Kingston

When I was first posted here, I lived in a PMQ waiting for our house.  Most of the Q's in the area had undergone considerable upgrades -- new windows, siding, roofs, floors, and bathrooms.  Ours had even a soaker tub in it.  Really, top quality and very inexpensive.  I think we were paying less for rent a house through CFHA than we would have paid for a 1 bedroom apartment elsewhere in the city.

The area just North of the base is comically known as "PMQ North."  MLS lists it as "City East." Not much for shopping convenience there -- a grocery store and a drug store are about it.  Getting to the mall and larger store, you're looking about a 10 - 15 minute drive on the 401.  Bus routes are there, but I've found Kingston Transit to be a bit frustrating.  Houses south of Gore Rd are somewhat older, up to 20 years, but seem to all have much bigger yards than the newer ones north of it.  Both areas have mostly underground wiring, a very nice bonus in my opinion.

If you're looking for a home with a garage, do so with caution.  Most single car garages here are only wide enough to drive a vehicle into... but not actually open the doors once inside.  We looked at a few places that the garages weren't even deep enough to park our four door sedan and close the door.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Sep 2007)

Whoa, just checked out the CFHA site and looking at the rents (from 2006-2007)!  A 2 bdrm apt is $605 and rents go up to $1655 for what must be the best PMQ ever built renovated!!

Shamrock, agree with what you said about garages.  Ours is a single car but we just use it for storage!  
I guess $605 is okay for a 2 bdrm but some of the other rent charges would be more than a mortgage payment.  Really, a house is an investment.
Hwy 2 going towards Gan is a nice area but we didn't see much for sale there last year.  Barriefield is fairly expensive as it is a historic area and most of the homes are on the waterfront or have a water view.  Grenadier Village is the older homes, then there's Greenwood Park (where I live) with the newer ones.  True, there's not much for "convenience" on this side, but we weighed the option of going into town a couple times a week vs. driving from/to the west side twice a day.  You can see what option won.  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (2 Sep 2007)

I see I failed to read before I posted.  Prices have gone up.  However, rentals on the economy are still more expensive.

The moral?  Buy a home.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Sep 2007)

I can't afford anything too nice (read: expensive) - I really should get myself a Mr. tree hugger so he can pay half the mortgage...


----------



## vitmain D (11 Oct 2007)

IM applying for an APS to Kingston, was wondering if anyone knows of wha tthere is to do there besides a posting in the recruiters centre, not that , that would be bad though....


----------



## Shamrock (11 Oct 2007)

Can you elaborate on what you're looking for?

CFB Kingston houses the standard workings for any base; it also houses a couple of schools, a reserve unit, and a field unit.  Off the base are two other reserve units and RMC.


----------



## vitmain D (11 Oct 2007)

Well Im coming from 1 VP, in Edmonton, and i am curious as to wha tis available really, Im familiar with the area, I grew up in Brockville and spent alot of time in Kingston but im not familiar with what there is to offer for a infantier,,,,,,,,so that is whay i was wondering whats out ther and opened  ?


----------



## Shamrock (11 Oct 2007)

There's a few Pats here working at various levels.  RCR and 22e too.

If you go into EMAA on the DIN, you should be able to find out all the postings available to you at your rank and MOS.


----------



## Jammer (11 Oct 2007)

Check the Kingston DIN site.
KMFRC.com is a great place to go as well.
PM me if you have any other questions. I was posted here for 10yrs.
Cheers,


----------



## kincanucks (11 Oct 2007)

Well Im coming from 1 VP, in Edmonton, and *i* am curious as to *wha tis * available really, Im familiar with the area, I grew up in Brockville and spent alot of time in Kingston but *im* not familiar with what there is to offer for *a* infantier*,,,,,,,,*so that is *whay* *i* was wondering *whats* out *ther* and opened  ?

An excellent education system for starters.


_If you go into EMAA on the DIN, you should be able to find out all the postings available to you at your rank and MOS._

The best advice.


----------



## vitmain D (11 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, ya, does anyone know of any good martial arts clubs on the base or in the city itself ???


----------



## medicineman (11 Oct 2007)

Depends on what martial arts stuff you're looking for.  As for jobs, well, there are some hard infantry postings around - RSS, instructors at RMC, stuff with PSTC, DAT, etc - depends on rank and interests.

MM


----------



## vitmain D (11 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, ya, does anyone know of any good martial arts clubs on the base or in the city itself ???


----------



## Jammer (11 Oct 2007)

Ken Tallack is probably the best in town.
Check out his website


----------



## Strike (11 Oct 2007)

If you're in to Taekwondo then you can always see about training with the RMC team.  They're pretty high caliber.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2007)

vitmain D said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys, ya, does anyone know of any good martial arts clubs on the base or in the city itself ???



Here is a link to the available clubs at CFB Kingston. Unfortunatly I can only find the DIN link. Try the  Kingston Military Family Resource Centre also, they may have more.

Edited to add KMFRC Link


----------



## Pinto (20 Dec 2007)

Hey folks; did a search of the forums and I didn't find what I was looking for...

Basically, I'd like to hear from anyone who has kids in a high school in the Kingston area, specifically to get their opinion on how "good" the school is. Yes, I know it can be very subjective and opinions will vary greatly depending on a huge number of different factors... but any data is better than no data.

My dilemma is weather or not to move my kids to Kingston; right now in Ottawa they have a chance to go to a really good high school, one with a great Arts program (specifically Canterbury Highschool: http://www.canterburyhs.ocdsb.ca/). Is there anything in Kingston that can compete with that?

Any feedback at all would be great; thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## brihard (22 Dec 2007)

I went to high school in Kingston, at Loyalist Collegiate and Vocational Institute. A decent school, lots of great teachers, and a decent arts program. It's out towards the west end a bit though.

Kingston Collegiate and Vocational Institute has a pretty damn good reputation, and they do the arts rather well- better than 'my' school, for sure. K.C. is also pretty much right downtown.

Don't send them to Q.E.C.V.I. without a stab vest and latex gloves.

LaSalle is, I believe, the school closest to the base. I don't know much about it.

Not sure if you do the catholic school thing, but Regiopolis Notre Dame downtown has a pretty good rep. 

Both Regi and K.C.V.I. do the International Baccalaureate program, which you may want to look into.

Hope that helps.


----------



## observor 69 (22 Dec 2007)

Well for what it is worth my son went to Bayridge High.  It is in Kingston Township, which is now a part of the city of Kingston, and is a good school in a good neighbourhood. There are a lot of military families living in this area but I can't say what the school has for arts.  But I notice the school web site has info on it's Arts program and contacts.

http://bayridgess.limestone.on.ca/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayridge_Secondary_School


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Dec 2007)

One munchkin in Kingston Collegiate and Vocational Institute (KCVI Wiki site - interesting, good info) and the other in Frontenac Secondary School.  They're in different high schools to tailor their education towards their intended goals.  In a nutshell, Frontenac has a bias a bit towards sports and KCVI a bit more towards the academic, in particular the IB program.  Both rate favourably in provincial ratings.  If it's arts you kids are interested, they would be very happy at KCVI.

G2G


----------



## Pinto (7 Jan 2008)

Great info so far; thanks much for all of your input. No decisions yet; still colating information.

Cheers!


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jan 2008)

Here is the link to the Limestone District School Board. It will show you where all the schools in the board are and provide links to the school's websites.


----------



## AndrewB2020 (7 Jan 2008)

LaSalle is pretty good - Son did arts last year. Really good program. Daughter is there as well..Both seem happy - Teachers are a good crew...and kitchen staff is top notch...so top notch I had ones pie.....she makes a mean lemon merangue pie.


----------



## sierra251 (26 May 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a real estate agent for the Kingston area?

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2008)

We used Owen Deline and Neta De Vette from Royal Lepage when we got posted here.  They were great!


----------



## Gee (9 Nov 2008)

Hello,  
I'm new to this forum, and actually new to the army way of life!   My husband joined the army last july. Now, everything went really fast and he's already starting his POET class, (I don't really know how to call it) this following week.  He left this morning for Kingston.  
He told me he was going to ask for a pmq as soon as he could.  
My questions are : Does anybody know if the waiting list is long for a pmq in Kingston?  And, should we look for a regular appartement or home in the city instead? 
Actually, any informtaion on the housing for military or civilians in kingston would be greatly appreciated.  
Also, I would really love to work there, is there any way to search for a job before moving to the city?  
Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2008)

There's a lot of empty PMQs here, so the list for those won't be too long or even exist. Not too sure about the apartments, but I doubt it'll be that long anyways.

There are a lot of people in the military here that buy a house or live off base, as the cost is somewhat comparable. Only thing you really lose is the convenience of being close to work.

As for jobs, you can try looking here: http://www.keys.ca/ to start, or here: KEDCO Workopolis. There are a lot of retail stores opening up on Division at the 401, if that's your sort of thing.


----------



## karl28 (9 Nov 2008)

Hi there Gee  welcome to the site here is a  site  for jobs that is run by the government of Canada has jobs all across Canada including kingston http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/Intro_en.aspx   also here is a link that will provide you with Civy housing in the Kingston area http://www.realtor.ca/index.aspx?cul=1   hope this helps you out a bit


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Nov 2008)

CFHA (Canadian Forces Housing Agency) manages all the PMQs and has a website for Kingston here.  You could call them and ask them some questions.


----------



## Gee (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks a lot you guys!  

really appreciate all the help!


----------



## ARMY CPT (25 Dec 2008)

Hello, I am scheduled to be stationed in CFB Kingston in the Spring of 2009.  I don't know anything about the area.  Has anyone been stationed there, if so how is the housing on base?  Any other info you think I may be interested in would be helpful.  I am married with 2 kids, so the wife is very curious as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (25 Dec 2008)

I spent a summer there in 2007.  I cant comment on the price of housing on or off the base but I can tell you that the food I ate at the Sgt/WOs mess is some of the best food ive ever had, so make sure to frequent it!

The city itself is a great city, and not a bad place to be in the summer time so you are arriving at a good time of year.  Other then that I cant offer too much, but Kingston is a good go, there are far worst postings methinks.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2008)

A lot of people here tend to buy houses in the area, depending on how long the posting is, since paying the mortgage is sometimes better than being in a PMQ. A few guys I work with live in the Qs, and have no real complaints about them, other than the standard "military housing is old" so they tend to be drafty. City is great, lots to see and do if you like history stuff, as well as plenty of good restaurants.


----------



## observor 69 (25 Dec 2008)

I spent eight years in Kingston, retirement posting, and it is generally understood this one of the 'good" postings. The town has it all education, as mentioned affordable housing and all the other ticked boxes.
Tell your wife and family not to worry, if they want it Kingston has it.
I moved away for job reasons but there is a lot of retired military in the area.
I might add I bought a house because the Q  I was offered in the 80's was a joke. But I understand much of the less desireable homes have been done away with. Base facilities are good.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2008)

I have a friend post to Kingston and they seem to like the city. As for the Q's, they are Q's but seems they are doing some work on them.


----------



## BillN (25 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I work at the KMFRC, and if you want I can send you one of the base welcome packages, which will give you all the info you and your family require about the base and city.  PM me if you want one.

My wife and I were posted here from Victoria 3 years ago, and we like it.  There's always lots to do and see here.  In fact this will be our retirement spot.

Merry Christmas!!

Bill


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (25 Dec 2008)

Kingston is a great posting (four years here but posted out this coming APS). My family has really enjoyed our time here.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2008)

Kingston's great.  Lots of stuff for the family and kids.  Most of the Q's don't have basements, though, and as noted earlier, a mortgage is about on par with the Q rent, so you might want to seriously consider buying a house, to build up your equity.  Kingston is a slightly higher than average home cost, but it has steady equity growth over the years, nothing like the 3-4 years ago spurt of the Alberta market, but a good stable climb (for example, my house value is ~220% original price after 11 years).  My wife is from Victoria and less the lack of mountains and warmer winters, she loves Kingston.

Some city info and social events calendar: What's On In Kingston?

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Griswald DME (29 Dec 2008)

If one were to buy a house with renting a few rooms or a basement suite out to Queens students, are there any reasonable (ie under 300K) areas in the city where it would be “in demand” for student rentals.  I don’t mind living around a bunch of students, in fact I like that crowd.


----------



## opcougar (22 Nov 2011)

Trying to avoid the east end, but it will come down to what is available and price. Personally I'l like the west end because everything is there

Interested in a newish home , good school for the kids, safe family neighbourhood with young couples.

Budget 300k max

What do you think of the areas below and which builders to avoid?

Where to buy a newly built home in Kingston?

Are you in the market to build a new home?  Now is the time to start thinking about building if you want to get into your new house for the Spring/Summer 2010 and avoid paying the new HST taxes!

As a local REALTOR who specializes in both Resale Homes & New Construction, my partner & I are a perfect fit to help you secure your newly built home.  We understand what goes into the construction of new homes, the selection process and the details needed to ensure that you get what you envision!  Below are some existing and upcoming locations in Kingston to build a new home – all of which we can represent you in the purchase of this new home!

1. Lyndenwood, located behind Rona, just off Princess St.

Area Pricing for New Construction: High $200,000′s to $600,000.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached, Custom Homes

Builders: Geertsma Homes, V. Marques Homes, Caraco, James Selkirk, Haynes Classic Homes, Dehoop Homes.

2. West Hampton, located East of Costco off Centennial Drive.

Area Pricing for New Construction: Low $200,000′s to high $300,000′s.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached

Builders: Caraco, Dehoop Homes, Braebruy Homes

3. Greenwood Park, located on the East side of Kingston near CFB Kingston.

Area Pricing for New Construction: Low $200,000′s to $400,000′s.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached, Towns

Builders: Caraco, Braebury, Tamarack Homes, James Selkirk, various small custom builders.

4. Conservatory Pond, located just south of No Frills off Bayridge Dr.  Only 2-3 spec homes available here.

Area Pricing for New Construction: mid $200,000′s to $300,000′s.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached

Builders: Braebury Homes

5. Stonebridge, located south of Taylor Kidd, just off Centennial Dr.

Area Pricing for New Construction: High $200,000′s to $600,000.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached, Towns

Builders: Caraco, Braebury Homes, various small builders.

6. Westbrook Meadows, located off of Wesbrook Rd, just West of Collins Bay.

Area Pricing for New Construction: High $200,000′s to $500,000.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached, Custom Homes

Builders: Any builder of choice that follows area covenants.

7. Lakeview in Amherstview, head west on Bath Rd to Speers Dr in Amherstview.

Area Pricing for New Construction: low $200,000′s to $300,000′s.

Type of New Construction Available: Single Detached, Good Entry Level options.

Builders: McFarland Construction, Barr Homes, Royal Palm Homes

8. Rural Building Lots

There are a number of rual building lots available to purchase and build to suit.  In this case, you can secure the lot and select the builder of your choice to cosntruct the home.  There are various ways to structure the purchase of the lot & the deal with a builder – ask for details!

9. Woodhaven, North-West corner of Bayridge Dr & Princess St. *** NOW OPEN ***

Woodhaven is the next big development in the west end of Kingston.  With pricing starting in the low $200,000 for a town house and up to the low $400,000′s  for a larger single family home – this area is sure to draw a lot of interest.  Both Tamarack Homes & Caraco Homes are now selling homes in this area.  Call me today to get into your new home in Woodhaven!

The area is comprised of Single Detached homes, Semi-Detached and Townhouses.  Plus with walking paths and the future location of the next Limestone District School boards elementary school, there is tons to enjoy in this area.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

Wow, did you just copy and paste that from a real estate website?

I like the "Spring/Summer 2010".  They're almost two years too late.


----------



## opcougar (22 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, did you just copy and paste that from a real estate website?
> 
> I like the "Spring/Summer 2010".  They're almost two years too late.



Yes I did.....do you have anything to add, or you just wanted to question the source?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

It's really hard to read.  Way too much info.


----------



## BillN (23 Nov 2011)

I would not buy a home in Conservatory Pond......I watched them being built!!!!!  West Park is fine as are the houses around the Henderson Place area.

However, what you have to watch out for in Kingston is the HIGH municipal tax rate.  We were posted here from Victoria 5 years ago, and my property tax went from $1200 a year to $3600 a year.  Both houses are about the same size, in fact I think the house out west was slightly bigger.

We're now in the process of looking for a house outside of Kingston were the taxes are much cheaper.  Oh...and last night City Council voted to raise our property taxes another 3.5%, or another $126 for me.  This does not include the 10% rate jumps for water and electricity coming next year!

Welcome to Kingston!!


----------



## opcougar (23 Nov 2011)

BillN said:
			
		

> I would not buy a home in Conservatory Pond......I watched them being built!!!!!  West Park is fine as are the houses around the Henderson Place area.
> 
> However, what you have to watch out for in Kingston is the HIGH municipal tax rate.  We were posted here from Victoria 5 years ago, and my property tax went from $1200 a year to $3600 a year.  Both houses are about the same size, in fact I think the house out west was slightly bigger.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that useful post, really appreciate it!

So based on our requirements

- Interested in a newish home , good school for the kids, safe family neighbourhood with young couples, access to big box stores and hwy

Budget 300k max, might go a bit up if no owrk is needed on the house

Where would you recommend?

I personally don't want to be in the east end

cheers


----------



## BillN (23 Nov 2011)

Have a look around the Lancaster Drive area, that's just north of Taylor Kidd and west of Bayridge.  The schools are very close, in fact most kids in that area walk to school.  Very safe area, and close to all the big box stores and grocery stores.  Nice houses, well built in that area.

If being close to a school is an issue, also have a look at the Henderson Place area, old established neighborhood, which is also close to the big box stores and grocery stores.


----------



## JSR OP (23 Nov 2011)

If you want to go slightly west of west Kingston, you could look in Amherstview.  there is a lot of new housing going up, and most would fit in your price range.  You're only about 15 min away from the big box stores, there are 2 public and one separate school in town, and a high school about 15 min away in Odessa.

The only issue would be the commute to the base in the morning.  Depending on TOD, and the route you take could be anywhere from 30 - 45 min.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2011)

Just wondering, why not East?  If you'll be at the School or the Regiment, you may actually find something between Treasure Island and Gananoque to be to your liking.  Points about taxes are good, so you may want to aim being just outside the City of Kingston proper.

If West, then I'd go big or stay home and look at Amherstview to Bath.  Loyalist Country Club has some nice spots that are still building.

Dehoop and Geertsma are good, well-respected builders.  Greene is close to their quality as well.  Caraco started small and seems to have done a decent job growing while maintaining quality.

Many of my friends with Braebury homes seemed to have proportionately more problems than others I know of..._caveat emptor_

Regards
G2G


----------



## luke_l (15 Dec 2011)

Another thumbs up for Amherstview.  We bought here in July, and the commute isn't that bad as long as you hit the right traffic.  You get a little more house for your money, and it is quiet.  We have a new Barr home here, and other than the minor issues you find with any builder, we are happy.


----------



## opcougar (27 Jan 2012)

Good day all,

Your thoughts on this advice about buying in Kingston pls?

Avoid the "twin oaks" and "sexton place" areas of Bayridge and Taylor Kidd blvd - avoid heaton road and pembridge cres north of Taylor Kidd blvd (south of taylor kidd blvd is fine) avoid boxwood and Lombardy unless he doesn't mind train tracks close by.  Truedell and Lancaster elementary are two of the best west end schools and hard/impossible to get into unless u live in their catchment areas - there unfortunately is no map of catchment areas easily available online but I'm sure LDSB would have the info.


----------



## sailor oty (10 Mar 2012)

HI, I'm gonna be posted to RMC (KIngston) with my family this year and i'd like to know what do you guys think about the PMQs over there. I read some comments who have been writen a couple years ago. I'd like to know if i should bother asking for one or if i should buy a house even if its for 3 years only. 

Thanks


----------



## exgunnertdo (10 Mar 2012)

Kids? Ages?

The English public school on base is scheduled to close this year, with a new one opening up in the east end, if that makes a difference.  English Catholic is almost next door to where the new school is going up.  French public is on the base, don't know exactly where the French Catholic is, but it's not near the base.

Just throwing that out there, if school location is a factor at all.  Current situation is not what September will look like.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2012)

Generally they are small with no basement or garage, if that makes a difference.

There is only one French Language Public School in Kingston right now and it is located on the base.  But it was supposed to move last fall to merge with the French High School last year.  I could be wrong, but I don't think there is a French Catholic School in Kingston.

Lundy's Lane and JE Horton, both East End Schools will be merged into the Sir John A. Macdonald Public School which is being built now.  They are supposed to move this coming fall.

The Catholic School in the East End is St Martha Catholic School.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (12 Mar 2012)

You are indeed wrong. 

There is a french catholic elementary school (Monseigneur Rémi-Gaulin) located near the Division street ramp to the 401.  As well as a french catholic high school which includes jr high (Ecole Secondaire Catholique Marie-Rivier) near the Sir John A. MacDonald blvd ramp to the 401.

Everything there is taught in french except for english classes. Class sizes from first hand experience avg 20-30, i've never seen a class over 35 kids while I attended either school.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

I've been by both a number of times, but have not paid attention.  I stand corrected.


----------



## ttlbmg (13 Mar 2012)

Honestly, from an investment side of things, purchasing seems like a good idea. I know it is only three years, but the real estate market, from what I have noticed (I live in Kingston) has been fairly stable in terms of housing prices. Also, if you own where you currently are, the military is really good about assisting in selling, paying for commission, and all that fun expense that goes with purchasing. And someone might be able to speak further to this, but coming from out of province, we were supposed to pay a "land transfer tax" for the first time we purchased here; however, because it was a posting move, the military covered the cost of that. If you end up being here longer, or which to purchase a home (the military does allot some time for you to buy a home after posting I THINK-look that up for sure) you might not be able to access the benefits you are given allowance to initially. Another thing to watch out for that we were shocked by- the municipal taxes here are quite high. It was a little bit of a shock to the system.

That being said, I have heard that the Q's are nice, the rent is fair, and they are located near the water, which is a nice benefit. There are lots of parks on base, dog parks nearby, services close at hand. If you have an other half that plans on working, it might be a little bit of a drive for them, as the base is on the edge of town, and there is only one bridge that allows access to the downtown area. (I have heard that traffic sucks there) I hope that this helps! Good luck!


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Mar 2012)

The renovated PMQs are nice, but expect to pay over $1000 a month for them. Base is in a nice location, and walking distance to RMC which is faster than driving because of the traffic. If you're buying a house, even just up Hwy 15, expect 15-20 minute drive during rush hour.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

Link to CFHA prices in Kingston

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/hl-el/kingstongi-kingstonig-eng.aspx


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2012)

Did anyone mention that there was a Timmies in the Canex?


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did anyone mention that there was a Timmies in the Canex?


Isn't that a given these days?


----------



## ttlbmg (13 Mar 2012)

Yeah, it should be, it is so much less efficient than the one in Edmonton. Fastest Timmies in North America, I swear!


----------



## Mudshuvel (7 Apr 2012)

There's a two to three month wait list for priority 1 right now in Kingston, a friend of mine just got approved for a 2 bdrm apartment though after a one month wait. Timmies is indeed in the Canex off of Niagara. As said by Puckchaser, the traffic can be significantly bad in the mornings and early evenings from the Fort Henry/Canex area to RMC/Gym. I live up towards Division street off-base and at times it can take me 10-minutes just to get to the road just past Canex to head up towards the 401. 

Edit: In the single family Q's its about 200 a month for heat/hw, FYI.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2012)

An O Gp point last week was that Qs in Kingston are at a zero forecast availability right now; suspect that will change in the next month or so as troops receive their posting messages and begin giving their notices to CFHA.


----------



## 24839 (3 Jun 2014)

I'm coming to CFP Kingston this fall, and got a Q through CFHA. It is 6c Assoro Crest in the apartment building, and I have been told that I'm getting a basement suite  
Can anyone tell me how well insulated those basement suites are? Am I going to hear the wind howling through the cracks in the wall? Is it central heating? When do they turn on heating, or is it something I can regulate? (I remember turning on heat in Sept last time I was in Kingston :-[)
Does it ever get sunlight in the basement or will I grow mold and wilt and weather away in darkness? Coming from the West Coast, this is pretty daunting!


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Jun 2014)

If you go to the Kingston CFHA website you can see an outside picture of the apartments.  If you still have questions give CFHA a call.  And don't forget you are entitled to a DIT to check it out.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jun 2014)

Apartments are heated by steam, and each apt has its own thermostat.

I would say the apartments are more insulated than the actual PMQs, because the walls are concrete. Other PMQs are wood frame insulated with newspapers from the 60s.


----------



## 24839 (4 Jun 2014)

I thought I'm entitled to HHT vice DIT since I am going there to rent instead of going back to a place that I own? 
If heat is steam, does that mean hot water is also included instead of within hydro?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2014)

I was in a house pmq, and only paid bulk water included in rent. I think it's similar for the apartments. The power used for hot water tanks if your own dime I bet.


----------



## DAA (4 Jun 2014)

24839 said:
			
		

> I thought I'm entitled to HHT vice DIT since I am going there to rent instead of going back to a place that I own?
> If heat is steam, does that mean hot water is also included instead of within hydro?



Look closer at the CFIRP Manual, specifically Art 4.03.

If you have applied for and formally/officially "accepted" an offer for a PMQ, then I am pretty sure that would be considered as "already securing accommodations".  The resulting entitlement should be a DIT.

Tread/proceed wisely on this!


----------



## Kat101 (11 Apr 2015)

Good day,

My husband and I are posted to Kingston this coming summer and debating stay on base in the CFHA owned apartments in Kingston.  Is anyone stay there or has in the last few years?  I grew up in the Pmqs, and we had to supply our own fridge, stove and washer/dryer in most of the bases I lived in. Is it the same for the apartments or do they provide these things? 

Should we consider living off base?  Any input is appreciated, and welcomed. 

Kat


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2015)

You need to supply your own appliances for any pmq. Living off base is going to depend on your financial situation, the apartments can be cheaper than off base, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## DAA (11 Apr 2015)

Kat101 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> My husband and I are posted to Kingston this coming summer and debating stay on base in the CFHA owned apartments in Kingston.  Is anyone stay there or has in the last few years?  I grew up in the Pmqs, and we had to supply our own fridge, stove and washer/dryer in most of the bases I lived in. Is it the same for the apartments or do they provide these things?
> 
> Should we consider living off base?  Any input is appreciated, and welcomed.



http://www.cfha.forces.gc.ca/hl-el/kingstongi-kingstonig-eng.aspx

If you can afford to "buy" and live off Base, without stretching your budget too thinly, I would encourage you to do so.  Just remember, that when buying a home, chances are you will need to be able to sell it 3-5 years down the road.  Pick wisely!

Renting off Base comes with less restrictions.  Renting on Base and you are subject to a myriad of rules, regulations and the ever present "self appointed Mayors".

Good luck, the Kingston area is very nice and the cost of living is reasonable.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2015)

Kat101, DAA's point about choosing a house wisely for resale 3-5 years down the road is a good one.  The kind of house is important too.  If you are going to buy a house in "CFB Kingston North" (a nickname for the Greenwood Park subdivision North of the base, along Hwy 15) , take care no to be too fancy or at too high a price point that clumps your house in with many others, and for which you would be competing against when it comes time to sell.  Ask you agent to break out how many homes are currently for sale in Kingston in a more detailed category system, to see what price ranges would have much more competition, come the time to sell.  These are groupings that you would most likely want to stay away from, as it would add strain to the selling process down the road.  Kingston East (the old Pittsburg Township) still struggles with proportionately fewer amenities than the centre or west of town, so that's also something to consider, as you balance that with proximity to the base.

:2c:

Good luck and enjoy your time in Kingston.  It is a very nice city to live, amongst all the places people in the CAF could be posted. :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## Kat101 (12 Apr 2015)

Thank you for all the information. We won't be buying this time around, both of us have different properties from past lives and the rumour is we could be in Kingston for 2 or 4 years. I was raised as a base brat, and he's been in since he was 17, so lots of experience with various PMQs. I have been in shilo, Edmonton, Winnipeg, ottawa, Calgary, and Toronto.  Never in  CFHA apartments though, I am the oldest of 8 kids, so wasn't sure if they were dealt with differently. 

I would rather be on the base, but can't support adding in buying another set of appliances and moving ones we already own are not an option for different reasonings. 

We are looking at apartments in the division or conarcher Dr area apartment, likely through skyline living company.  They have deal if we pick a place before the end of May. We Are both quiet people who occasionally go out for a nice meal, or a walk in the park, but not into crowds, or the noise of the city. However, I need easy to access for buses and possible part time job. Though, I do work from home in my job right now. 

Does anyone have an idea on how hard it is to find a job in Kingston in the last few years?  Ottawa has been the worse thing on the planet, spent most of this posting without a job. 

Kat


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2015)

Kat, I live up around there.  The ones on Conacher are not too bad, from the outside.  Not sure what they are like inside.  Stay away from the ones on Compton.  The ones up off Virginia aren't too bad either.  I know a few young soldiers that lived up there also.  If you have any questions about that area, send me a message.


----------



## Kat101 (12 Apr 2015)

Hi radop, 

What's wrong with the Compton ones?  I was told the same thing about the apartment we currently rent in ottawa and have had the complete opposite experience. A few issues when we moved in, but were cleared up by the staff when we talked to them. 

Any experience with the apartments on the corner of division and Kirkpatrick?  Photos have it right next door to the cemetery.  Which seem odd, but hey the ghost and zombies usually stay within their property and no noisy neighbours. 

Also what is your morning commute time like? Assuming your driving to the base or RMC.  Google claims its a 11 minute drive but with traffic and the bridge how bad is it really? 

Thanks 

Kat


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2015)

Just a few headlines from the last couple of years.

http://www.thewhig.com/2015/04/09/police-roundup-cocaine-meth-seized-in-raid

http://www.thewhig.com/2009/12/31/stabbing-at-87-compton-street

http://www.thewhig.com/2011/09/21/eight-year-pen-sentence

http://www.thewhig.com/2012/09/27/police-looking-for-clues-in-arson-case

http://www.thewhig.com/2009/12/22/two-men-charged-after-stabbing

The police are always in the area.

As for Kirkpatrick and Division, a couple of my daughter's friends live in there and they are pretty good.  The ones at Counter and Montreal are also pretty good.  My cousin lives there as do a few friends.

Drive time in the morning isn't too bad.  I could be at the gym in about 10 - 15 minutes.  It all depends on Downtown and if the causeway is open.  After work it is usually about 20 minutes because of the base letting out at the same time.  If there is an accident on 401 west between Montreal St and Hwy 15 it can take over an hour.


----------



## Kat101 (12 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the links, and the heads up.  We're not posted in untill June, so will keep an eye out for apartments in the areas you suggested. Hope to see you in Kingston.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Apr 2015)

I used to live at Princess and Concession, the Homestead apartments there. Rent wasn't too bad, and its a decent area with walking distance to a LCBO and large Loblaws.


----------



## hotei (12 Apr 2015)

Check the Homestead apartments on Ontario. Caravel is reasonable (64 Ontario)


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2015)

Kat101 said:
			
		

> Hope to see you in Kingston.



Would be nice, but I am on IR in Ottawa.  Enjoy.


----------



## Shrek1985 (21 Oct 2019)

Hello.

So; say that you were on course in Kingston and trying to set up internet in your shacks, which is allowed.

Say also that SMC was dead-set certain that Bell (the only authorized provider) was to provide certain information; a "Demarc Pair".

Imagine further that no-one at Bell has the slightest idea what the Demarc Pair might be; on up through their technician support line.

How might one deconflict this situation; preferably acquiring the relevant information to mollify SMC?


Thank you for your time.


----------



## Strike (21 Oct 2019)

Find someone else in the building who also has internet and ask them what they did?


----------



## Kokanee (21 Oct 2019)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> So; say that you were on course in Kingston and trying to set up internet in your shacks, which is allowed.
> 
> ...



Which shacks?


----------



## Shrek1985 (22 Oct 2019)

Kokanee said:
			
		

> Which shacks?



It's the same policy for all of them, accommodations has the sheets and it's supposed to come from bell; except they do not know.


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Oct 2019)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> So; say that you were on course in Kingston and trying to set up internet in your shacks, which is allowed.
> 
> ...


UPDATE

The Demarc Point is information the tech will supply AFTER installation; there is literally no way to get it beforehand because they don't know what the points are until they look at it and don't know which ones they will use.


----------



## Kokanee (23 Oct 2019)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> It's the same policy for all of them, accommodations has the sheets and it's supposed to come from bell; except they do not know.



Sad to see them only going with one provider, back in the day I had Cogeco in the shacks and later on teksavvy which was PHENOMENAL!


----------



## Shrek1985 (26 Oct 2019)

Kokanee said:
			
		

> Sad to see them only going with one provider, back in the day I had Cogeco in the shacks and later on teksavvy which was PHENOMENAL!



Probably a security thing.


----------

